# Das PCGH-VGA-Tool - der offizielle Support-Thread



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Juni 2010)

Auf der Heft-DVD (aktuell: Ausgabe 07/2010) finden Sie eine Vorabversion des PCGH-VGA-Tools. Dieser Grafikkartentest basiert auf der bekannten Furmark-Technik und hilft Ihnen, Ihre Grafikkarte auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen - sowohl was die Fps-Leistungsfähigkeit als auch das Potenzial der Kühlung angeht. 

Gerade nach einem Kühlerwechsel - wie zum Beispiel beim Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung oder eines Nachrüstkühlers - ist es essenziell, die korrekte Funktion von "Heatsink und Fan" zu prüfen. Dafür eignet sich das PCGH-VGA-Tool im Stresstest-Modus, der maximale Abwärme des Grafikchips erzeugt.

Auch eine Benchmarkfunktion ist integriert, die die durchschnittlichen Fps nach einer Laufzeit von 60 Sekunden ausgibt.

---

Hier im Thread können Sie eventuell auftretende Probleme melden, ihre Erfahrungen mit uns und den anderen Lesern teilen sowie Wünsche zur weiteren Entwicklung des Tools äußern!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte die Frage, ob das Ding auch als Stabilitätstest geeignet ist?
Im Heft ratetet ihr ausdrücklich von Furmark ab, wenn es um Stabilität geht und zu Crysis.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Juni 2010)

Bedingt. Es taugt natürlich, genau wie der Furmark, um die Kühlung der Grafikkarte auf die Probe zu stellen. Auch zeigt der Furmark bzw. das VGA Tool schnell Artefakte bei Undervolting, die in vielen Spielen nicht sofort auffallen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juni 2010)

Für OC selbst aber empfehlen wir es nicht - zumindest nicht ausschließlich. Crysis ist da einfach besser, das lastet mehr Chipteile aus.


----------



## DarkBlue (4. Juli 2010)

Besteht die Möglichkeit das Tool auch hier herunterladen zu können? Ich bekomme in diesem Fall 'leider' nur die Printausgabe ohne DVD


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Juli 2010)

Aktuell ist nicht geplant, das Tool zum Download bereitzustellen. Tut mir leid.


----------



## FuTheBear (7. Juli 2010)

Das Tool verweigert ohne jede Meldung den Start, wenn der Catalyst 9.12 installiert ist. Beim aktuellen Catalyst 10.6 ist es aber nicht möglich die Taktraten mittels Afterburner oder CCC zu verändern.
Ich kann also nur übertakten ODER testen. 

Gibt es für meine Radeon 4850 eine Kombination mit der beides geht?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Juli 2010)

Zwischen 9.12 und 10.6 sind ja einige weitere Catalyst-Versionen. Hast du die schon ausprobiert?


----------



## FuTheBear (8. Juli 2010)

Der Catylyst 10.3 scheint zu funktionieren.
Es handelt sich also nicht um ein bekanntes Problem?

Wurde im Catalyst 10.6 die möglichkeit des Übertaktens gestrichen? Auch wenn sie in den Optionen des CCC noch vorhanden ist?
Es gibt jedenfalls keinerlei (Fehler-)Meldung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Juli 2010)

Dass ältere Treiberversionen nicht korrekt funkionieren kann durchaus sein. Das PCGH-VGA-Tool nutzt ja ein aktuelles OpenGL - da sind ältere Treiber manchmal in der unterstützten Version hinterher.

Was den Catalyst 10.6 angeht: Meine HD 5870 zu Hause kann ich damit nach wie vor übertakten.


----------



## skavier (8. Juli 2010)

ich find voll dumm das ir das nicht für abonenten der pcgh dieses vg tool zu download bereitstellt weil ich hab  das magazin aboniert und nur die prewview
version
kann man das abo vileicht auch zu dvd plus upgraden oder sowas wenn ja wie?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Juli 2010)

Hi skavier,

Wende dich bitte unter Angabe deiner Adresse bzw. Kundennummer an
computec@dpv.de - die sagen dir, wie du dein laufendes Abo umstellen kannst.


----------



## Raeven (13. September 2010)

Hatte gestern das Tool zum testen der Grafikkarteneinstellungen. Soweit alles OK aber als ich es beenden wollte reagierte das Tool nicht mehr. Es lies sich nur mit dem Taskmanager ausschalten. Gibts eine Lösung?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. September 2010)

Was heisst "es reagierte nicht mehr"? Lief es im Vollbild und du kamst nicht mehr raus, obwohl der Torus sich noch bewegte? Oder reagierte die GUI nicht mehr auf Eingaben?


----------



## Raeven (14. September 2010)

Das Tool lief absolut Klasse. Alle Funktionen waren aufrufbar, F1 etc. Nur wenn das Programm beendet werden soll, Esc, tut sich nichts mehr bzw. das Tool schaltet zwar ab, Temps sinken etc. aber das Tool bleibt auf dem Bildschirm wie bei einem Freece. Hatte andere Einstellungen getestet, immer das gleiche.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (26. September 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe gerade die aktuelle Version 1.0.0 der PCGH-Print 10/2010 installiert. Bis jetzt hatte ich die Preview 0.2.0 Version auf meinem Rechener, und aus der Print (ich glaube 06) hatte ich auch Benchmark - Werte.
Gibt es diese von PCGH gemessenen Werte auch für die ziemlich veränderte 1.0.0 Version ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. September 2010)

Raeven,
Komisch, von dem Problem haben wir hier bisher nichts bemerkt. Ich gebe es mal an unseren Entwickler weiter. Danke für das Feedback auf jeden Fall.

DieChaplinMelone,
Bisher nicht - aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (28. September 2010)

Wäre schön. Und noch eine Frage: Bei mir ist das "Fell"-Objekt eine Kugel, und kein Donut mehr. Auf den ersten Seiten der Print ist jedoch ein Donut (in den Farben grün und blau, so wie bei mir auch zu sehen). Ist es nun eine Kugel oder müsste es ein Donut sein?

edit: Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass bei Extrem-Stresstest doch ein Donut auftaucht, und nur bei "Benchmark" und "Stabilitätstest" eine Kugel kommt...


----------



## schwarzer76 (24. November 2010)

hallo,

erst ma gratulation zum heft, bin leser seit der 1. ausgabe un immer noch begeistert, danke und macht weiter so.

zum tool,

mich würde mal interessieren welche grafikkarten welche temperaturen erreichen "dürfen", vor allem die vddc-temps.
ich hab zum beispiel in spielen (wow, gothic3, crysis) und anderen benchmarks (unigine heaven z.b.) gpu-temp ca. 40 grad, vddc-temp ca. 50 grad.
mit dem pcgh vga tool gehn die temps enorm nach oben, gpu-temp ca. 70 grad, vddc-temp über 100 grad. ich brech dann immer ab, weil mir des zu heiss wird. ich weiß das des tool ein stresstest ist, die gpu-temp geht ja auch in ordnung, ich hab allerdins etwas angst um die spannungswandler.

ich hab ne sapphire 5850 referenzdesign, seit kurzem werkelt ein Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro drauf. da in anderen szenarien die temps ok sind, denk ich das ich beim umbau alles richtig gemacht hab. auch gehäusebelüftung ist ausreichend. die temps bleiben immer in den genannten bereichen, egal wie schnell die lüfter drehen.

ich wäre dankbar für tipps und erfahrungen von euch.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. November 2010)

Temperaturen bis 90°C sowohl für die GPU als auch die VRMs sind voll im grünen Bereich. Nur für den Dauerbetrieb unter Volllast würde ich dann etwas mehr Kühlung empfehlen.


----------



## Raeven (24. November 2010)

Gute Nachrichten. Mit dem PCGH-VGA-Tool des letzten Heftes läuft es jetzt fehlerfrei.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. November 2010)

Im Folgeheft (01/2011, ab 1. Dezember) gibt's übrigens wieder eine neue Version, auch mit neuen Funktionen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DiAbLo2oo0 (5. Oktober 2011)

mal ne kurze frage wo finde ich das pcgh tool auf der dvd? ich hab die letzten 2 ausgaben hier aber da ist nichts drauf?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Oktober 2011)

Es ist nicht auf jeder DVD. Zuletzt war's auf der der 09.


----------



## DiAbLo2oo0 (5. Oktober 2011)

Daran müsst ihr dann noch was ändern . Brauch unbedingt das Tool. Das von 3dcenter funtzt bei mir nicht so wirklich.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Oktober 2011)

Hier, bitte. 

Oder schreib mir eine E-Mail an cs(AT)pcgameshardware.de.


----------



## Schelmiii (6. November 2011)

Hallo,
unterstütz das Tool SLI Konfigurationen?
Bei mir werden zwar die Temperaturen beider GPUs angezeigt, aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht, dass beide GPUs aktiv sind, da ein Kern normalerweiße wärmer wurde.


----------



## constantinosand (25. August 2012)

was is der unterschied zwischen dem pcgh vga-tool und beispielsweise furmark?
anders gefragt, wieso is das vga-tool besser als zb furmark?

belastet das vga-tool die gpu einwenig spieleähnlicher als furmark,
da ja furmark einfach nur konstant volle 100% gibt, die es in keinem spiel gibt?

*nachtrag*

hat sich erledigt
sollte auch mal den text in der pcgh dvd durchlesen


----------



## FrankundFrey (15. Oktober 2012)

Wie lange soll man die Tests eigentlich laufen lassen (vorausgesetzt die Temperatur geht nicht zu hoch)?
Stabilitätstest=30 Minuten/24 Stunden?
Stabilitätstest/Extrem-Stresstest=höchstens 30 Minuten?


----------



## constantinosand (15. Oktober 2012)

ich hab aufgehört extrem lange, 24h, maximaltest zu machen
sondern teste die hardware praktisch anhand von spielen

man teste ja auch seine muskelstärke praktisch im sportspiel
und hebt nich 24h hanteln beim bankdrücken


----------

